# Dog Rescue Site!



## valreegrl (Nov 11, 2009)

A synopsis of my new site!

_Welcome to a place where the animals have a voice. My voice, your voice, our voice....a place where inhumane treatment of animals will be exposed. Where great rescues are featured and noted for the wonderful work they do and the bad for all to see. Hopefully a place to congregate for other animal lovers hoping to put an end to the injustice animals suffer on a daily basis due to the very people who promised to love them. _

I hope to develop a place full of resource regarding rescue work. To have experts and those who excel at the part they do in that world.

If you have any ideas or would like to guest post, please let me know!


----------



## valreegrl (Nov 11, 2009)

Oops...here is the link: 

http://www.bonestobiscuits.com



valreegrl said:


> A synopsis of my new site!
> 
> _Welcome to a place where the animals have a voice. My voice, your voice, our voice....a place where inhumane treatment of animals will be exposed. Where great rescues are featured and noted for the wonderful work they do and the bad for all to see. Hopefully a place to congregate for other animal lovers hoping to put an end to the injustice animals suffer on a daily basis due to the very people who promised to love them. _
> 
> ...


----------

